# GLP Chelsea Morning



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, I smoked it in the evening. I'm sure Greg won't mind too much!

So, here we sit with a bowl of Chelsea Morning. It's got about 10 months of age on it. Tin note is really nice. Nice smokey smell you expect from an english.

This is one of the lines the Pease site uses to describe it.

"_The flavours are lively and engaging, with a subtle fruitiness and gentle smokiness that wakes up the palate_"

I absolutely agree with the lively and engaging part. I'm not getting the fruitiness, of course it could be different in the morning. And the smokiness does wake up the palate.

Great balance. The latakia doesn't overpower. The orientals give it a brightness and a pungent muskiness that's kind of refreshing. That pungence hits in the back of the palate where the latakia and virginias tend to be more central.

I had no problem getting it lit and keeping it lit. I'm smoking it a bit fast and there's absolutely no bite. This is a great blend! I may make a cup of decaf to see how it is with coffee!

edit: I think it enhances a cup of Columbian Decaf but not that much. Fine by it's lonesome!


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice review, Dave. I like the reference to the lack of "bite".


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

One of my favourites! I have pounds of it in the cellar aging.


----------



## Ron Diesel (Feb 21, 2010)

Often I see Chelsea Morning in the evening. I enjoy it all throughout the day!


----------



## Exille (Mar 7, 2011)

Just had some of this as i was looking for an alternative to EMP and i really like it in addition to my Folgers haha


----------

